
Noam Chomsky: Neoliberalism Is Destroying Our Democracy - mcone
https://www.thenation.com/article/noam-chomsky-neoliberalism-destroying-democracy/
======
DarkKomunalec
Choice quote:

"It’s not called that. What it’s called is “freedom,” but “freedom” means a
subordination to the decisions of concentrated, unaccountable, private power.
That’s what it means. The institutions of governance—or other kinds of
association that could allow people to participate in decision making—those
are systematically weakened. Margaret Thatcher said it rather nicely in her
aphorism about “there is no society, only individuals.”"

